# Keynote sur Apple Tv



## jfkm (6 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour.

J'ai pu lire que la keynote de Mardi prochain sera  diffusée et visible soit sur device Apple via Safari, soit sur Apple TV.

Je ne comprends pas bien comment via Apple TV ? Sur quelle "chaine" du menu ? 

Merci 

Jean-François.


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2014)

Une chaîne va apparaître juste avant la diffusion et tu pourras t'y connecter à ce moment-là.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Une chaîne va apparaître juste avant la diffusion et tu pourras t'y connecter à ce moment-là.



Et sur Mac ?


----------



## jfkm (7 Septembre 2014)

Merci Gwen !!


Sur Mac, via le site Apple 

http://www.apple.com/live/


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

jfkm a dit:


> Merci Gwen !!
> 
> 
> Sur Mac, via le site Apple
> ...



Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2014)

La chaine apparait en général une journée voir quelques heures avant...
On peut donc espérer la recevoir lundi, ou au plus tard mardi dans la matinée à mon avis.
De toute manière, si tu suis MacG et/ou iGen, tu seras informé dès la disponibilité de la chaine via un article à mon avis.
Pour ce qui est du Mac, en effet, c'est via le site web (et pour l'iPhone/iPad aussi il me semble qu'il faut aller sur le site web pour lancer la vidéo en plein écran).


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

nono68200 a dit:


> La chaine apparait en général une journée voir quelques heures avant...
> On peut donc espérer la recevoir lundi, ou au plus tard mardi dans la matinée à mon avis.
> De toute manière, si tu suis MacG et/ou iGen, tu seras informé dès la disponibilité de la chaine via un article à mon avis.
> Pour ce qui est du Mac, en effet, c'est via le site web (et pour l'iPhone/iPad aussi il me semble qu'il faut aller sur le site web pour lancer la vidéo en plein écran).



Cela ne fonctionne pas sur pc ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2014)

Il me semble que non...
En tout cas, sur le site d'Apple, ils disent qu'il faut Safari (plugin?) et Safari sur Pc n'est plus mis à jour depuis quelques années donc pas certain que ça fonctionne.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

nono68200 a dit:


> Il me semble que non...
> En tout cas, sur le site d'Apple, ils disent qu'il faut Safari (plugin?) et Safari sur Pc n'est plus mis à jour depuis quelques années donc pas certain que ça fonctionne.



c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait , donc pas de soucis pour voir cela depuis un mac


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Septembre 2014)

nono68200 a dit:


> Il me semble que non...
> En tout cas, sur le site d'Apple, ils disent qu'il faut Safari (plugin?) et Safari sur Pc n'est plus mis à jour depuis quelques années donc pas certain que ça fonctionne.




Oui, l'indication est très claire sur le site d'Apple : "Live streaming video requires Safari 5.1.10 or later on OS X v10.6.8 or later; Safari on iOS 6.0 or later. Streaming via Apple TV requires second- or third-generation Apple TV with software 6.2 or later."


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Pas trop au point cette retransmission via le net


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2014)

C'était même carrément naze. Doublage en chinois sur le début, et pour moi, comme beaucoup d'autres apparemment, impossible de rester connecté plus de 5 secondes d'affilé


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> C'était même carrément naze. Doublage en chinois sur le début, et pour moi, comme beaucoup d'autres apparemment, impossible de rester connecté plus de 5 secondes d'affilé



Sans parler de la musique en résonance 

Possibilité de la revoir en streaming 

http://www.apple.com/live/2014-sept-event/


----------

